# General endotracheal anesthesia



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Dec 8, 2010)

I am new to coding, can you bill for General endotracheal anesthesia? If you can how?


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Dec 23, 2010)

general is the mode of anesthesia that the anesthesiologist/crna uses, depending on the procedure and that patients physical status., what exactly are you looking for? 

happy holidays!


----------

